# Can't use a Premier with FIOS (S-Card only)



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

FIOS arrived in my Neighborhood so I thought I might pick a Premiere and order FIOS. I spend some time on the phone and the Rep insisted that only the S-Cards are available.

So that means, either no Premiere or no FIOS. 
Is anyone else in the predicament?

- Rich

Stoneham, MA.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

RichB said:


> FIOS arrived in my Neighborhood so I thought I might pick a Premiere and order FIOS. I spend some time on the phone and the Rep insisted that only the S-Cards are available.
> 
> So that means, either no Premiere or no FIOS.
> Is anyone else in the predicament?
> ...


I was told that FiOS does not install the S cards anymore. I turned my eight S cards in and got five M cards instead in december. The tech told me the same thing. that they don't use them any more.


----------



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

RichB said:


> FIOS arrived in my Neighborhood so I thought I might pick a Premiere and order FIOS. I spend some time on the phone and the Rep insisted that only the S-Cards are available.
> 
> So that means, either no Premiere or no FIOS.
> Is anyone else in the predicament?
> ...


Had FiOS install a M card in my Premiere yesterday down here in DC area. I had also heard that they no longer use the S cards.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I was told that FiOS does not use S cards anymore. I turned my eight S cards in and got five M cards instead in December. The tech told me the same thing. that they don't use them any more.


You would think so.

The rep called down to tech and they said S-Card only.
I am not sure how to figure this one out. I emailed a friend at Verizon to see if he can get better data.

I also found it ironic that I can buy a FIOS Extreme package that includes no boxes so you cannot actually watch TV, unless you get a CableCard 

- Rich


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Verizon standardized on M-CARDs more than a year ago. Anything said to the contrary by a CSR is outdated information.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> Verizon standardized on M-CARDs more than a year ago. Anything said to the contrary by a CSR is outdated information.


Anything else seems ridiculous.
I left a message for the CSR to check again.

It would be nice if I could get a definitive answer before they come and dig up the ground (we have underground wiring).

- Rich


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

RichB said:


> It would be nice if I could get a definitive answer before they come and dig up the ground (we have underground wiring).


I just gave you a definition answer.  It is straight from a FiOS VP.

Customer service isn't educated on S-CARDs vs. M-CARDs, so you won't receive accurate information there. All CSRs have is a two-year old information sheet says that says S-CARDs are the only CableCards available. That sheet wasn't updated when M-CARDs became available 18 months ago; there is no documentation on M-CARDs available to CSRs.

S-CARDs were discontinued almost two years ago and for all intents and purposes, CableCard = M-CARDs, because other types haven't been available in a long time.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> I just gave you a definition answer.  It is straight from a FiOS VP.
> 
> Customer service isn't educated on S-CARDs vs. M-CARDs, so you won't receive accurate information there. All CSRs have is a two-year old information sheet says that says S-CARDs are the only CableCards available. That sheet wasn't updated when M-CARDs became available 18 months ago; there is no documentation on M-CARDs available to CSRs.
> 
> S-CARDs were discontinued almost two years ago and for all intents and purposes, CableCard = M-CARDs, because other types haven't been available in a long time.


Great!

If it goes wrong, I know where you live 

Thanks,

- Rich


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

The Verizon CSR's don't know what an M card is. I ordered two cable cards, the rep did not know what an M or Multistream card was. The tech had M cards. When he pulled out the S card cards to be replaced he said, wow, you must have had this for a while I have not seen one of these in a really long time.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

I didn't even specify what I wanted. I simply said CableCard. I figure the field tech would have more of a clue. Of course the rep told me they would mail them to me. She even double checked to be sure. Next day I get a call for the truck roll....


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It is NOT a guarantee they'll show up with m-cards. I had service installed a week and a half ago, and they arrived with s-cards. The installer as well as the tech on the phone who activated the s-cards insisted all they had were s-cards in my area.

It turned out to be a shortage, which seems to be an issue popping up in a couple of threads lately.

It sounds silly, but send a tweet to @verizonsupport and ask about m-cards in your market. They'll know what you're talking about. I tweeted them a few times in the last 48 hours and had my s-cards swapped out this morning. It gets results, one way or the other.


----------



## jchobbs (Aug 14, 2009)

Verizon installed my M-Card yesterday into my new XL.
When I called last week to schedule the install the CSR ask me if I needed two CableCards. I told him that the new Tivo Premiere only had one slot for an M-Card and he said "That is smart of them. The old one's required two M-Cards." He then noted that I'd need one M-Card for my install.

The tech came out yesterday morning. Came in and took one look at the slot on the back. Went out and got the M-Card and installed it. My install window was 8am-noon and he was done and gone by 8:10am.

It was the most pleasant experience I've ever had with a Cable/Satellite company.


----------



## godospoons (Sep 8, 2007)

RichB said:


> Great!
> 
> If it goes wrong, I know where you live
> 
> ...


Rich,

As a neighbor in Melrose, I can assure you that Verizon has M-Cards, as they came over a few weeks ago and replaced my dual S-Cards with M-Card in advance of upgrading to a Premiere XL.

However, the CSRs gave me the exact same incorrect information. However, once I hit up the Verizon FiOS Support board on dslreports.com, there was no problem with getting it resolved.

I was one of the first FiOS customers in Melrose with Cablecards back when the service launched (and I had two HDs) and they're much better than they used to be. The attenuation problem is gone and they know how to activate them on the spot. I'd suggest you install and activate the TiVo in advance of the installation time window and, in spite of what they might ask, you do *not* have to turn the TiVo off to install them. Just slip it in.

Unlike the HDs, the Cablecard menu doesn't come up automatically for some reason, so be ready to click through the setup menu to the CableCard info screen. Also, before you let him leave, make sure that the signal strength on the card is greater than 70 and, preferably, less than 100 (low-mid 90s seems to be optimal).

Let me know if you need any other help. We Middlesex County FiOS folk need to stick together.

Timothy


----------



## djoubert007 (Dec 2, 2007)

I hope Im posting this question is the right place, but I upgraded to FIOS in December. The FIOS rep installed 2 M Cards in my TIVO HD. I received the TIVO premier last weekend and pulled one of the M Cards out of the TIVO HD and plugged it into the Premier. it works great. The problem Im having is that I now only get one tuner on my TIVO HD. When I look at the DVR Diagnostics, it says Im in S-Mode. Is there something Im doing wrong or do I need to call Verizon to have them configure the M Card differently?


----------



## puckettcg (Feb 10, 2006)

Verizon installer just left about an hour ago; installed three M-cards without a hitch and took back the four S-cards. Actually, the hardest part about the whole thing was that the folks that take the orders don't know the difference - it just says cablecards, but the guys who do the install do. Ask to talk to someone in Fiber Solutions - they'll know but can't take your order so you'll have to get the order guys and the fiber guys talking. I got flipped between the two areas twice before I finally got them to talk to each other. 

And, for those of you who took the card out of one unit and put it into another - they do pair them. But, even an unpaired unit will work on everything but premium channels. I tried it out before the guy went through the activation cycle. I was getting basic channels including HD, but HBO wouldn't come in until after he finished the activation which included pairing. I guess Verizon only encrypts the premium channels.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

djoubert007 said:


> I hope I'm posting this question is the right place, but I upgraded to FIOS in December. The FIOS rep installed 2 M Cards in my TIVO HD. I received the TIVO premier last weekend and pulled one of the M Cards out of the TIVO HD and plugged it into the Premier. it works great. The problem I'm having is that I now only get one tuner on my TIVO HD. When I look at the DVR Diagnostics, it says I'm in S-Mode. Is there something I'm doing wrong or do I need to call Verizon to have them configure the M Card differently?


If you really have another M-CARD in the TiVoHD, make sure it is in the slot on the right and re-run guided setup.

On the TivoHD, you only get M-CARD functionality if the card is placed in the slot on the right. Cards placed in the left slot function as S-CARDs.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

godospoons said:


> Rich,
> 
> As a neighbor in Melrose, I can assure you that Verizon has M-Cards, as they came over a few weeks ago and replaced my dual S-Cards with M-Card in advance of upgrading to a Premiere XL.
> 
> ...


Quoting bkdtv, I got the CSR to make more calls and verified they were indeed cablecards so I placed an order for a Quad-play.

The install date is April 19'th. Independence from Comcast day.
Actually, I have a soft-spot for Comcast since they provided broadband before any others. They pissed me off with the $7.95 outlet fee in lei of cablecard charges.

I record all my networks using my antenna and the boxes are all activated so I think that should not be a problem. I may setup my TiVo Premier prior to their arrival per your recommendation without the cablecard, just OTA to be ready.

Thanks all for your help.

- Rich


----------



## godospoons (Sep 8, 2007)

RichB said:


> I record all my networks using my antenna and the boxes are all activated so I think that should not be a problem. I may setup my TiVo Premier prior to their arrival per your recommendation without the cablecard, just OTA to be ready.


Rich,

You might want to experiment with quality levels on the FiOS service for local channels, if only because Verizon no longer carries analog signal off the head end and are using that capacity for less lossy transmission. I gave up my OTA antenna ages ago. The difference in quality between FiOS and Comcast is like night and day.

Welcome to the family.

Timothy


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

godospoons said:


> Rich,
> 
> You might want to experiment with quality levels on the FiOS service for local channels, if only because Verizon no longer carries analog signal off the head end and are using that capacity for less lossy transmission. I gave up my OTA antenna ages ago. The difference in quality between FiOS and Comcast is like night and day.
> 
> ...


I will check it out. 
It is possible for it to be better on stations that are multi-casting in sub-channels. NBC comes to mind.

- Rich


----------



## williamsca (Sep 1, 2008)

RichB said:


> FIOS arrived in my Neighborhood so I thought I might pick a Premiere and order FIOS. I spend some time on the phone and the Rep insisted that only the S-Cards are available.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Stoneham, MA.


Hi Rich!

Marlborough, MA here. I called Verizon mid-March after I pre-ordered the Premiere and swapped my 2 S-cards for an M-card. The person I spoke to seemed to be more knowledgeable, I guess, because he said they only provide M-cards now.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

williamsca said:


> Hi Rich!
> 
> Marlborough, MA here. I called Verizon mid-March after I pre-ordered the Premiere and swapped my 2 S-cards for an M-card. The person I spoke to seemed to be more knowledgeable, I guess, because he said they only provide M-cards now.


Any problems with the Premiere?

- Rich


----------



## williamsca (Sep 1, 2008)

RichB said:


> Any problems with the Premiere?


My biggest problem has been the TiVo Central lockup that many others have reported in other threads. I've disabled HD menus until the next software update.


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

I also have FiOS and had to make sure the phone rep put a note on the order for the guy to bring an M-Card. He did, thankfully. It had been sitting in his truck for a year since that was the last time he'd done a Cable Card install in the area. 

Joe


----------



## djoubert007 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks. I do have an MCard so I'll try re-running guided setup. There is no left and right slots. Only one on top and one on the bottom. I think the one on top is Card 1 and the bottom is card 2. Do you know which one supports M cards?

Don


----------



## billm555 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm a Fios tech that used to work in your area (Stoneham/Melrose etc). I can say I haven't seen an "S" card in awhile. I have only "M" cards on my truck. 

I haven't seen a Premiere yet in work, but I'm thinking about getting one for myself.

Bill


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

billm555 said:


> I'm a FIOS tech that used to work in your area (Stoneham/Melrose etc). I can say I haven't seen an "S" card in awhile. I have only "M" cards on my truck.
> 
> I haven't seen a Premiere yet in work, but I'm thinking about getting one for myself.
> 
> Bill


Good to hear.

The underground guy was here today and found a pipe for the wire. No digging required. Hooray.

- Rich


----------



## ericlhyman (May 19, 2001)

Is it true that Fios has to send out a truck and charge a service fee for you to get an M-card? I currently have a FIOS DVR that I'm going to mail back to them now that I have the Tivo Premiere XL and that is what Verizon is telling me.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

ericlhyman said:


> Is it true that Fios has to send out a truck and charge a service fee for you to get an M-card? I currently have a FIOS DVR that I'm going to mail back to them now that I have the Tivo Premiere XL and that is what Verizon is telling me.


They send out a truck, but they will not charge you. The Verizon CSRs seem to be clueless. I was told they would mail the cards to me, which was also wrong.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

ericlhyman said:


> Is it true that Fios has to send out a truck and charge a service fee for you to get an M-card? I currently have a FIOS DVR that I'm going to mail back to them now that I have the Tivo Premiere XL and that is what Verizon is telling me.


It is true they have to send out a truck. It isn't true about the service fee.

From the TiVo FAQ, with information straight from a Verizon VP:



> *[aname=fios]Does[/aname] the TivoHD work with Verizon FiOS?*
> 
> Yes. The TivoHD *replaces* the FiOS STB and DVR, so you no longer need to pay those fees to Verizon. It supports all the same SD and HD channels as the FiOS DVR, including all subscription sports packages. TiVo supplies its own guide data for all FiOS channels with more accurate and complete program information than Verizon provides for its own boxes.
> 
> ...


----------



## wesmills (Mar 8, 2006)

djoubert007 said:


> Thanks. I do have an MCard so I'll try re-running guided setup. There is no left and right slots. Only one on top and one on the bottom. I think the one on top is Card 1 and the bottom is card 2. Do you know which one supports M cards?


Ah hah, that's the problem. To confirm, are the two card slots on the back of your TiVo DVR?

If they are, then you have a TiVo Series3 HD unit, not the unit with the confusingly-similar name of TiVo HD. The Series3 HD unit does not support using cards in any mode other than S-Card mode, so it requires two CableCARDs to use two tuners. The TiVo HD can support using a card in M-Card mode, so it only needs a single M-Card to use both tuners.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

My TiVo Premiere XL arrives today but FIOS arrives on Monday.
I use an antenna also, does it makes sense to set it up with antenna only to get is operational?

- Rich


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

RichB said:


> My TiVo Premiere XL arrives today but FIOS arrives on Monday.
> I use an antenna also, does it makes sense to set it up with antenna only to get is operational?
> 
> - Rich


No. You can set it up with Antenna and Cable, with the option to install the CableCARD later. You don't want the FiOS guy to wait around while Guided Setup runs for a long time. After running Guided Setup for antenna & cable, you can use the antenna channels without problem, but _most_ if not all of the cable channels will not be viewable, and you'll be staged for CableCARD installation.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> No. You can set it up with Antenna and Cable, with the option to install the CableCARD later. You don't want the FiOS guy to wait around while Guided Setup runs for a long time. After running Guided Setup for antenna & cable, you can use the antenna channels without problem, but _most_ if not all of the cable channels will not be viewable, and you'll be staged for CableCARD installation.


That's what I needed to know.
It will be interesting to see what comes in 

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

wesmills said:


> Ah hah, that's the problem. To confirm, are the two card slots on the back of your TiVo DVR?
> 
> If they are, then you have a TiVo Series3 HD unit, not the unit with the confusingly-similar name of TiVo HD. The Series3 HD unit does not support using cards in any mode other than S-Card mode, so it requires two CableCARDs to use two tuners. The TiVo HD can support using a card in M-Card mode, so it only needs a single M-Card to use both tuners.


This might help:

TiVo Series 3 cablecard slots (on back on unit) requires 2 cable cards for two tuners








(Note: This appears to be a pic of the pre-production S3, so the cablecard text is wrong)

Tivo HD / TiVo HD XL cablecard slots (behind door on front of unit) requires 1 M card or 2 S cards for two tuners.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

I set up the PXL for Antenna only since FIOS is not here yet.

Most of my recordings are OTA so I can set up my season passes.
The setup was not that bad, I left the room so I really do not know how long it took. I like the new menus very much.

I started transferring about 40 HD shows and it did not finish overnight. It is going pretty slowly from my TiVo HD.

I have to put plastic bags over the one not in use. Is there any way to set the PXL to use remote code 2 so I can control it with my old selectable remote?
(Changing my current TiVo HD is hard since that is programmed into my Pronto)

- Rich


----------

